
Coinado – Cloud torrenting for command line fans - FiloSottile
https://coinado.io/
======
sroerick
I've spent the last few months talking to artists, and I've managed to
convince a B of people to release stuff into the creative commons.

see: [http://mercbay.com/#search/gendale](http://mercbay.com/#search/gendale)

The films are now on BitTorrent, and all include both license information and
BitCoin addresses where you can pay the artist.

I'd like to use a service like this to provide streaming of these files. But I
don't want to use a service that has a business model that relies on
transferring copyrighted files.

I wouldn't mind self hosting this, because the data transfer should be
relatively low, and all the content would be legal. Does anybody have any
input in this regard?

~~~
IgorPartola
Self host + CloudFlare in front of it? They don't limit your bandwidth and
will cache what you have. Plus that way you don't have to explain to your
potential users how to torrent. They likely already know how to use a browser.

------
Radle
"Strict no log policy" That's a great thing for many of us.

But the price is quite high with 90$ (currently) per Terabyte.

If the legal situation in your country allows you to download things like
Movies, Computer Games and Software without legal consequences and your
downloads are also available on a hosting site, you would be cheaper of this
way.

If you either depend on privacy or using torrents, this might be a great
service for you.

~~~
jacquesm
> "Strict no log policy"

That's meaningless. You can say it but you can't prove it.

> That's a great thing for many of us.

If you need to rely on that to keep you out of trouble then don't.

~~~
Radle
Usually I like to argue alot, but I have to agree with you.

~~~
micahh2
[http://www.alotisnotaword.com/images/ALOT6.png](http://www.alotisnotaword.com/images/ALOT6.png)

~~~
teddyh
[http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.se/2010/04/alot-is-
better-...](http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.se/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-
you-at-everything.html)

~~~
Radle
Thank you for sharing the source, I will be taking a lot more care from now
on.

------
abcd_f
Hosted in Latvia. This won't last long.

~~~
robgough
Already down for me in the UK.

edit: 20 mins later and it's back

------
eli
Seems a bit like put.io. Companies that make money purely by supporting
copyright fraud historically have faced a lot of problems, though.

~~~
jermo
Put.io has a big advantage in that it streams the files to you via the
browser. You don't need to download the whole file locally in order to watch
it. If needed it even converts to mp4 and adds subtitles.

~~~
0x006A
[http://popcorninyourbrowser.net/](http://popcorninyourbrowser.net/) uses
coinado.io to stream videos in your browser.

------
Tepix
Very nice, they even make the torrents healthier by seeding:

"We ensure that every torrent downloaded through Coinado is seeded to a ratio
of 2 or up to 36 hours, whichever happens first."

~~~
zz1
36 hours doesn't seem long enough to me, according to my experience.

------
tiernano
interesting idea, but its currently slow... the demo url they give, you would
expect to be fast... i got the first 1024k and its been waiting since... ETA
started at 39 min, its now at over 12h... would definatly be interesting if it
worked as expected, and maybe a little cheaper as @radle mentions, but
interesting none the less...

------
ben174
Unfortunately, hosting this on a single domain will give ISPs and sys admins a
very easy target to block.

------
ProZsolt
Browser version of Popcorn Time use it.

------
sshamoon
Anyone have any issues with this on OS X? I get a `--content-disposition` not
valid error

------
chovy
Is the code on github?

------
tomc1985
Why must everything be a cloud service?

Also, I doubt this could be used with private trackers (if one values their
account, anyway)

